
Galileo (Europe’s GPS) Major Outage Since Friday - spyridonas
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/15/20694395/europe-galileo-satellite-navigation-system-offline-outage-technical-incident
======
vesinisa
Strange .. has GPS ever been down? That would certainly cause major
disruptions on all sectors of the society.

